# OK to Dry Fire my XD9?



## xdshootergirl (Jun 28, 2009)

Is it OK to dry fire my XD9? I am assuming that since yo need to dry fire when doing to field strip it would be alright, but I wanted to check with others first. I want to practice my stance and aiming. Thanks!!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes, but spend the few bucks and buy some snap caps anyway. They're cheap insurance.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> Yes, but spend the few bucks and buy some snap caps anyway. They're cheap insurance.


+1
They are just too inexpensive to not have. They are a lot cheaper than a firing pin/striker anyway


----------



## xdshootergirl (Jun 28, 2009)

*thanks!*

Thanks for the info. I did buy some snap caps when I was at the range. Since I have not had any jams (yet), the guy at the gun shop told me it would be good practice for clearing jams. He also suggested that my fiance and I load each other's magazines at the range, and every 100 rounds or so, slip a snap cap in there so if we are in a self-defense situation, it would be more instinctual to clear the jam right away rather than sitting there, firing again and again while someone is getting closer and closer.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

xdshootergirl said:


> Thanks for the info. I did buy some snap caps when I was at the range. Since I have not had any jams (yet), the guy at the gun shop told me it would be good practice for clearing jams. He also suggested that my fiance and I load each other's magazines at the range, and every 100 rounds or so, slip a snap cap in there so if we are in a self-defense situation, it would be more instinctual to clear the jam right away rather than sitting there, firing again and again while someone is getting closer and closer.


This is excellent advice. This has helped many people I know (including myself). You don't even have to do clearing drills right away. This is an excellent way to see your trigger control first hand.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

xdshootergirl said:


> it would be more instinctual to clear the jam right away rather than sitting there, firing again and again while someone is getting closer and closer.


I am not sure if you can fire again and again in an XD9..It is a striker mechanism design and not a DA/SA..So you have to rack the slide any way to fire again..This will clear the jam and prep the trigger for firing. Just an observation so you would know what to expect.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

jimmy said:


> I am not sure if you can fire again and again in an XD9..It is a striker mechanism design and not a DA/SA..So you have to rack the slide any way to fire again..This will clear the jam and prep the trigger for firing. Just an observation so you would know what to expect.


I believe she is talking about malfunction clearing drills at the range. :smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I believe she is talking about malfunction clearing drills at the range. :smt023


Well, made me think of the scenario is the phrase used by xdshootergirl "_*while someone is getting closer and closer*_. "..I pictured that someone had a misfired or bad round and kept pulling the trigger over and over in hope of firing that bullet while "the bad guy is getting closer and closer" ... rather than just racking the slide and moving on to the next round in the magazine..

My appology if I get it wrong.


----------



## xdshootergirl (Jun 28, 2009)

I was talking about pulling the trigger again and again when you have a jam, and the snap cap training would make it easier for me to realize to rack it back when I have a jam, then fire instead of pulling the trigger over and over. This would be in a self-defense situation, becuase I believe my first instinct would be to keep pulling the trigger.


----------

